# Do you exercise before you play?



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

I usually do some warm-ups before the actual play or practice.

How many of us here do the same and what kind of warm-ups/exercises do you do?


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Before a comp, I will hit some balls on the range, gently and build up to full speed. Mixed in with a few stretches.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I got myself one of those very heavy clubs and I leave it in my car. When I get to the course, I swing it in the parking lot for a while to loosen up. Then I'll putt a little and split a bucket of balls with my playing partner. The main thing is, that heavy club is the key element to my pregame warmup. It's a great tool.


----------



## reins (May 30, 2006)

I'll usually take some range balls and slowly incease speed like said before I'm often a little stiff from running that morning. Then I'll take a couple clubs with a right handed swing and a left handed swing to do both sides of my body equally.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

I do strecthes with my clubs and swing two irons at once to loosen up. I also make sure to stretch my legs out, especially my knees...that's about it...


----------



## Putt Putt (Jul 9, 2006)

I stretched really good, especially low back area. Then hit a few warm up balls starting easy then up to normal speed before going to the T-box


----------



## Aaron (Jul 17, 2006)

Il always get out to the golf club about 1 1/2 to 2 hours before my hit off time. I start by stretching and doing some loosening stretches. Then I will hit a bucket of balls, varying my shots, and from there its onto the putting green before hit off.


----------

